# not a huge classical guy at all but........



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

MY GOD this is something else.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Pretty sweet but to me it's not classical - It's modern orchestral.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Two of my favourites.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

silverback said:


> MY GOD this is something else.


Sounds like that Sky Sports News music??


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

The Sheriff said:


> Sounds like that Sky Sports News music??


It is.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Rickyboy said:


> Pretty sweet but to me it's not classical - It's modern orchestral.


i wasnt sure what it fell under,thanks :thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

love this for when i'm feeling dark


----------

